# UV's on Planted tanks



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wondering if they affect planted tanks in a negative way at all ?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Just wondering if they affect planted tanks in a negative way at all ?


LOL trying to all the ducks in a row before you flip the switch eh....There are plenty of people running them over on APC fourms so you should be good to go.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Only negative effects I have heard are breaking down some of the nutrients but getting some hard facts about that is almost impossible. To be honest, I think they are a waste of money. No real reason to use one, except in a pond.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Only negative effects I have heard are breaking down some of the nutrients but getting some hard facts about that is almost impossible. To be honest, I think they are a waste of money. No real reason to use one, except in a pond.


Ive heard they do a number on green water, but everything else is kinda of a hit or miss.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It isn't 'necissary' but it wouldn't hurt either.

They are very nice to have just in case a dose of 'green water' comes your way..

I did hear that they mess with your micro nutrients, but if that is the case, just add a little more lol


----------



## IAM2Y4U (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ A+


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

UV's while cutting down on green water also eliminate pathogens in the water ie internal bacteria/parasites...UV sterilizers should be yo friend


----------

